# Anyone Ever Remove A Delta Tilting Arbor Saw Motor for Repair?



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 12, 2014)

Chalk me off as someone who has learned the hard way on those segmented replacement belts. I put one on my 13 year old Delta Tilting Arbor Saw (36-750, Type 2) and after only light use, it started slipping. I took out one link, and this AM the motor started sounding bad. Believe it is a bearing.

So now I'm looking at pulling the motor and getting it repaired. I wonder if anyone has done this before and what's involved. The choice seems to be to either remove the motor from its bracket (about 8 small bolts --- may have some accessibility problems on some) or take the motor out with bracket --- two large bolts, one spring loaded.

Since the darn thing is so heavy, also wonder about how to do either operation without damage (to the saw, the bracket, or to me), and particularly wondering how I am going to reinstall after repair.

Anyone ever do this?


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 12, 2014)

Here's how you remove it: tilt the saw on its side so the motor is resting on the sheet metal (floor) side of the saw. Back off the nut, and then the bolt that attaches the bracket to the tilting arbor. Go around to the top of the saw, and insert a two by four so it rests against the side of the motor, and gently lever the motor off the pin holding the rear of the motor (the pin also holds the spring).

It turns out the problem is that the allen set for the key way on the pulley is broken or non op in some other way. The pulley was slipping on the shaft. Now on to fix THAT problem.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks like we posted at the same time. Glad it turned out to be a loose pully.

If your saw is a two HP 220v the motor will cost more than another saw.
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/mtr-1ph-2hp-ts10-p-192934.html

I have a 3hp Unisaw I will sell for less than that.

Here is a link to the site for all the parts to that saw:

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/de...ilting-arbor-saw-parts-c-3275_3334_14051.html


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 12, 2014)

BigJim said:


> Looks like we posted at the same time. Glad it turned out to be a loose pully.
> 
> If your saw is a two HP 220v the motor will cost more than another saw.
> http://www.ereplacementparts.com/mtr-1ph-2hp-ts10-p-192934.html
> ...


Thanks. My first inclination was to take the pulley to a machine shop and see if the broken screw could be drilled out and a new one put in, perhaps with new threads tapped in. I went to one within a few miles of the house, and found it closed; others are further away. So I looked at the replacement parts sites, and found the pulley reference number (#255) but no listing for it as an available part. On a hunch, I searched on the name and number I found on the pulley and found a replacement on Amazon Prime (!). So it will be here day after tomorrow ($19), cheaper than any repair at a machine shop around here.


----------



## CcCaraway (Apr 6, 2015)

Holy Shipster. Don't buy a motor from that delta site, your motor is most likely a Baldor or a Lesson 3hp. Look on the motors tag for the frame number. You can buy a new motor from either one for less than $500. You can buy a import for about $300 or better yet have a electric motor shop replace your bearings and rewind your motor. You can most likely do that cheaper than buying one. I would wager that the bearings are on the way. A little stress on the motor shaft shouldn't make noise even with a bad pulley. Another part that might need a look is the saw arbor. You can easily check this by removing the blade and turning the spindle of the arbor while checking the flange with a dial indicator. Any more than about 5thousand on the arbor and the blade run out will be inescapable. New bearings for a Unisaw are less than $150. This will basically make any saw cut like new. I'm just saying this because I saw the link to the $1600 dollar motor. You can completely rebuild a Unisaw. ... new motor, bearings, and belts for half that. I have done it!!!!


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 12, 2014)

I fixed my problem, which wasn't motor related. However, I have wondered what would be involved in upgrading my 2 HP to 3 HP. The 2 requires 230v and I have the wiring. If you have any ideas on that I'll start a new thread.


----------



## CcCaraway (Apr 6, 2015)

The cheapest thing to do is use an adaptor plate to change the motor frame from a 145y to a 56. This will allow you to buy a 3hp single phase motor for about $300 new and give the finger to Delta and there 145y $1600 dollar replacement. The bracket simply changes the bolting pattern on the motor frame. Google search the issue or simply go to OWWM.com. It takes a little bit to get joined up but after you do a simple thread on a issue like this and by the next day a member is likely to be on the phone with you talking you through it bolt by bolt. I am a member. ... CcCaraway is my user name there also. Check it out! !!


----------

